# State of The Building Code Forum



## jar546 (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, here it goes,

We are growing and our numbers are increasing.  The activity on the site as verified with Google Analytics has been showing an upward trend since we began in October of 2009.  At this point we have a rolling 30 day average of 42,000 sessions created by over 35,000 users.  These are great numbers and during some days of the week we are almost passing the 2,000 session threshold.  This is good news.  We have more people registering and the registration process is scrutinized.  I, or one of the other administrators must review and approve each person.  There are spam controls in place.  Unlike other forums, we don't let everyone in just to make it look like we have bigger numbers than we actually do.

Since our move to a new server a while back, we have enjoyed improved reliability, even though it came at an increased cost per month.  We upgraded to a new vBulletin software version and have since performed 2 updates.  Except for a few glitches, we are doing extremely well and everyone seems to be happy with the move overall.

After some long thought and a recent change of IT professionals that handle this site for me for those things that are way beyond my capability, we are now getting ready to move further even more and I have some good news to share.

First, we will be moving to an even faster server (10x) with equal or better reliability.  Why would I agree to do that?  Well, in addition to the first two items, it will be saving me money which is super important at this point.  Our new reliable and faster server will be online by the end of this coming week.  The new server host is actually Amazon which is one of the if not the largest player in the server arena.  Until recently when they build their own infrastructure, Amazon was the host server for Dropbox.  This is excellent news for us.

Next, as soon as I get together enough money, we will be moving our platform software away from vBulletin and to XenForo.  Our new IT professional currently handles a forum that is approximately 100 times larger than ours and at least 30 times busier.  He transferred that forum from vBulletin to XenForo and the admin and members could not be happier.  I now have the information for Xenforo that I could not previously get and that allowed me to make the decision to change software platforms.

I, as an individual owner of this forum am completely and totally committed to not just maintaining this forum but growing it at a faster pace than we are currently experiencing.  We, as a group have created an invaluable site for information concerning of all building codes.  We will be moving forward and continuing to lead the building code industry in the capacity we serve.  In a way, we are ambassadors of building codes by giving inspectors, plan reviewers, engineers, students, architects, developers, building owners and the manufacturing industry a safe place to inquire about the codes.  I would like to personally thank each and every person, whether they have financially supported us or not, for posting, answering questions or simply lurking in the background for helping to grow this forum.

I wish I could make this big move to XenForo tomorrow but, unfortunately, even though we are growing, Google AdSense (where we generate some of our revenue through banners) continues to find ways to change their algorithm and we still continue to struggle as many of our Sawhorses and Supporters failed to renew their membership.  Since inception I have basically funded the majority of the forum expenses and continue to put in a ton of sweat equity to ensure that we are a stable platform, safe from spam and maintain relevant content.  Through the Sawhorse and Supporter programs, you have helped to ease my financial pain.  For that I am grateful.

Whether you are a Sawhorse, Supporter, Registered Member or not, feel free to contribute additional funds so that we can change to XenForo soon.  Let's continue to move forward with the growth of this forum.  I have been steadily committed since I created in in 2009 and my plans have not changed.  Help me to help you.  Remember, you don't have to have a Paypal account to send money, just a credit or debit card.  Send money to info@TheBuildingCodeForum.com after you go to this site:  https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/send-money-online

Thank you.  I am looking forward to your assistance and thank you in advance.

Jeff


----------



## conarb (Apr 10, 2016)

Jeff:

I applaud your anticipated move to XenForo and getting away from vBulletin, how much money do you need?  Maybe we could somehow estimate how much money vs an anticipated number or participants making the extra contribution.  Something like you need $1,000 and 10 people commit then the 10 contribute $100 each, just to pull an even number out of thin air.


----------



## cda (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you for keeping the forum going.

I hope people encourage you with thier pocketbooks !!!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 10, 2016)

Dig  deep folks, let's take it to the next level....


----------



## jar546 (Apr 10, 2016)

> Jeff:I applaud your anticipated move to XenForo and getting away from vBulletin, how much money do you need? Maybe we could somehow estimate how much money vs an anticipated number or participants making the extra contribution. Something like you need $1,000 and 10 people commit then the 10 contribute $100 each, just to pull an even number out of thin air.


You actually hit the nail on the head.  It looks like between the software (inexpensive) and the setup and transfer we should be coming in right around a cool $1,000. hopefully less.  Because of the size of the current forum and paid subscriptions we will have close to 10 hours or so at $75 per hour for the IT expert.  As soon as I hit that, the money is going right to convert to Xenforo.

If anyone would like to look at a very large Xenforo forum, here is a link to one:  http://www.scubaboard.com/community/


----------



## conarb (Apr 11, 2016)

Okay, lets see how many people will commit, I'm in, what about the rest of you guys?


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2016)

I am in!!!

Just the price is worth some of the entertainment in here!!!!


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 11, 2016)

Cha ching....let's go you cheapskates...


----------



## conarb (Apr 11, 2016)

If we get 10 guys that's $100 each, if we get 20 that's only $50 each, so far we've got four.

1) Conarb

2) Fatboy

3) CDA

4) Jake


----------



## ccbuilding (Apr 11, 2016)

I'll be the fifth one!


----------



## jar546 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you TJacobs, your $100 is appreciated.


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 11, 2016)

Maybe we can get Jerry Lewis out of retirement and do a telethon...:anonymous:


----------



## jar546 (Apr 11, 2016)

OK, someone from Nevada with the initials MH (female) just sent in $100 via Paypal.  I just don't know what username it is attached to.  Either way, Thank you!  We are on our way.


----------



## ccbuilding (Apr 12, 2016)

MH is me. Didn't remember that my Paypal user name and my Building Code Forum user name are different. Sorry about that.


----------



## steveray (Apr 12, 2016)

Just a grand....Someone go check under the seats in Conarb's Viper, probably find at least that much there. I am in, not formally, but should get to it by the end of the day...


----------



## fatboy (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, I was going in for $50, but CA threw me under the bus for $100, so I am in!


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 12, 2016)

Want to but cant, 2 grand a month on my salary for my kids college tuition is kicking my bank account all over the place. I might could throw in 25 or thirty bucks after i collect the tin cans along the road to collect the salvage value of the tin cans.....


----------



## steveray (Apr 12, 2016)

Got it done...Can I get a hug or something? Where's Brent?


----------



## fatboy (Apr 12, 2016)

Here you go.............


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't have alot of extra but i put in $25 to try and help out. :nevreness:


----------



## FLSTF01 (Apr 13, 2016)

I just sent $70.00 to you.  I should have been a sawhorse by now, it was about time.  Thank you for all you do!


----------



## conarb (Apr 13, 2016)

What I thought we were doing was poling to see how many would commit to donating additional funds for the upgrade, then dividing $1,000 by the number of members agreeing to pay additional funds to determine the amount each would pay; however, it hasn't worked out that way and some started sending $100, so I just sent $100.


----------



## steveray (Apr 14, 2016)

> What I thought we were doing was poling to see how many would commit to donating additional funds for the upgrade' date=' then dividing $1,000 by the number of members agreeing to pay additional funds to determine the amount each would pay; however, it hasn't worked out that way and some started sending $100, so I just sent $100.[/quote']Atta boy!....Like a herd of lemmings, someone started throwing money around and we all just went along...Seriously, we all know the value of this forum to us, and those that can throw in the $100 are just doing it. Worst thing that happens is we get there faster. No one should feel bad if they can't and yes it would be nice to spread it out further, but hey it is what it is. This is a choice for us, not a demand. The core group here has always stepped up, and it is nice to see some newer folks as well. Might even be able to write it off as an expense! Thanks To Jeff and everyone that is donating and sawhorsing for that matter!


----------



## conarb (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe we ought to ban those who don't contribute from posting, let them read but not post?


----------



## steveray (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't think we want to exclude people, I know Jeff has to keep it viable, but this expense is a once in a blue moon kinda thing, not ongoing...No biggie for a few of us to take this on.


----------



## conarb (Apr 14, 2016)

> I don't think we want to exclude people' date=' I know Jeff has to keep it viable, but this expense is a once in a blue moon kinda thing, not ongoing...No biggie for a few of us to take this on.[/quote']Steve:
> 
> Contributions seem to have stopped, what now?  Members don't necessarily have to make the contribution now but to commit to a given amount.


----------



## steveray (Apr 15, 2016)

Yep...I wasn't keeping track, but maybe Jeff can chime in with a current total? And then maybe some people can come up with smaller donations that work for them. $10 is like giving up a trip and a half to Starbucks, not really a big deal and we can get closer to the upgrade....Hoping we just get this done and move on.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 15, 2016)

Our current fundraising status for the upgrade and installation of Xenforo (I already purchased it so we are committed):


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2016)

Come on get the 1000 plus!!!!

Send in that extra change!!!


----------



## steveray (Apr 15, 2016)

> Our current fundraising status for the upgrade and installation of Xenforo (I already purchased it so we are committed):


Or some of us should be anyway...


----------



## conarb (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff:

When Stanford has their continuous alumni fund raising campaigns they list the names and amounts of your classmates embarrassing those who don't contribute (or only contribute small amounts) then they keep updating the list until they reach their goals. I think it kind of nasty but it works, last year they tripled Harvard in alumni donations, this way they are able to give free educations to poor kids, defined as kids with family incomes of less than $125,000 a year get free tuition and the really poor with family incomes of less than $65,000 a year get free room and board too¹. So go ahead and list us by amount donated.

¹ http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2015/04/stanfords-tuition-giveaway-is-not-good-news/390090/


----------



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2016)

> Jeff:When Stanford has their continuous alumni fund raising campaigns they list the names and amounts of your classmates embarrassing those who don't contribute (or only contribute small amounts) then they keep updating the list until they reach their goals. I think it kind of nasty but it works, last year they tripled Harvard in alumni donations, this way they are able to give free educations to poor kids, defined as kids with family incomes of less than $125,000 a year get free tuition and the really poor with family incomes of less than $65,000 a year get free room and board too¹. So go ahead and list us by amount donated.
> 
> ¹ http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2015/04/stanfords-tuition-giveaway-is-not-good-news/390090/


I agree it is nasty so I will post the names but not the amounts.  Problem is that some people use different email addresses and I don't know their user names to give them credit.

Jeff


----------



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here is the update on the drive to Xenforo. Those that have donated are:

conarb

TJacobs

Fatboy

steveray

Charles A (don't know username)

My250r11

James P (don't know username)

CCBuilding

MtnArch

John L

If you know your username, please let me know so I can edit this post. Sometimes there is a different email used for Paypal and I can't match the 2 together anyway.

I you are not on that list, I ask that you please be. We are still short but I'm doing it anyway.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 16, 2016)

I keep getting the following:

Invalid Page URL. If this is an error and the page should exist, please contact the system administrator and tell them how you got this message


----------



## conarb (Apr 16, 2016)

> I agree it is nasty so I will post the names but not the amounts. Problem is that some people use different email addresses and I don't know their user names to give them credit.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff:

How about posting the total so far, maybe also putting the full $100 contribution along side the name of those who have donated the full amount?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2016)

> Jeff:
> 
> How about posting the total so far, maybe also putting the full $100 contribution along side the name of those who have donated the full amount?


I did post the total already on the graph I posted yesterday.  It has not changed since then.  here it is again.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2016)

> I keep getting the following:Invalid Page URL. If this is an error and the page should exist, please contact the system administrator and tell them how you got this message


New server, clear your cache please.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 16, 2016)

> New server, clear your cache please.


I have. And the cache at work clears after each day.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2016)

> I have. And the cache at work clears after each day.


OK, thank you Mark.  I know a move to a new server does not happen overnight around the world so I hope this issue goes away soon.  I see that you are posting and logged in so I am not understand of exactly the problem you are describing.  I really hope that the move to Xenforo fixes all of these issues but I am sure we will have some hiccups.

As usual, I am not having any trouble logging on and posting so I can't reproduce what you are describing.  Please keep me informed.  Jeff


----------



## cda (Apr 16, 2016)

> Jeff:
> 
> How about posting the total so far, maybe also putting the full $100 contribution along side the name of those who have donated the full amount?


Wonder if this thread could be made to come up first, before you are allowed to go to the thread you want??

At least till the 1000 is hit


----------



## jar546 (Apr 17, 2016)

> Wonder if this thread could be made to come up first, before you are allowed to go to the thread you want??
> 
> At least till the 1000 is hit


I wish we had that capability.  I will try something else instead.  We have been dormant for a few days with no more contributions.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 17, 2016)

UPDATE:

*The new server is up and running.  We are officially online for 24 hours now.

*The Xenforo software and add ons were purchased

*The new Xenforo forum is being put together and customized as I type this.

***We have not had a contribution in a few days and are falling short of the $1,000 goal (currently stuck at $670)  Send Paypal to info@TheBuildingCodeForum.com

*Those of you that know me, know that I will make sure this happens whether or not I get the money because it is the right thing to do for the continued growth and success of the forum.


----------



## MtnArch (Apr 17, 2016)

Just sent $100 to help!  Thanks for all you do, Jeff!


----------



## jar546 (Apr 17, 2016)

> Just sent $100 to help! Thanks for all you do, Jeff!


Thank you!  All forum users thank you.


----------



## steveray (Apr 18, 2016)

Ray is me Jeff


----------



## jar546 (Apr 18, 2016)

> Ray is me Jeff


Done.  thank you.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 18, 2016)

Another email was sent to everyone.  Please let me know if you did not get one within the next few hours/day.


----------



## steveray (Apr 18, 2016)

> Done. thank you.


No, no, no,....Thank You!


----------



## ccbuilding (Apr 18, 2016)

> Here is the update on the drive to Xenforo. Those that have donated are:conarb
> 
> TJacobs
> 
> ...


Jeff - Marie H is me. CCBuilding.

I don't post a lot because there are a whole lot of people out there that are a whole lot smarter and have faster fingers than I do. But, I sure look and learn a bunch. This board is well worth pitching a few bucks into the pot.

Thanks for everything you do for all of us!!


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 18, 2016)

> Here is the update on the drive to Xenforo. Those that have donated are:conarb
> 
> TJacobs
> 
> ...


Mike C is My250r11


----------



## jar546 (Apr 18, 2016)

Here is the update on the drive to Xenforo. Those that have donated are:

conarb

TJacobs

Fatboy

steveray

Charles A (don't know username)

My250r11

James P (don't know username)

CCBuilding

MtnArch

John L

If you know your username, please let me know so I can edit this post. Sometimes there is a different email used for Paypal and I can't match the 2 together anyway.

I you are not on that list, I ask that you please be. We are still short but I'm doing it anyway.


----------



## ICE (Apr 18, 2016)

Jeff, you will always be short.  ......Well heck, 5'8" isn't all that short


----------



## jar546 (Apr 19, 2016)

UPDATE:

We are integrating Wordpress for the articles and eliminating the blog in the forum which did not have much activity anyway.  The Base forum is built but there is no content.  So far we are on our way with the new Xenforo replacement of vBulletin and I am feeling rather good about it.  Here is a look at the Articles page:

* The only problem is that we stopped receiving contributions for the move.  How about some help.  We have received contributions from $15 to $100 and all of them are appreciated.  There are a lot of people out there using this forum and I hope that many more of you can help offset this cost.  We are at this amount:


----------



## FLSTF01 (Apr 20, 2016)

> Here is the update on the drive to Xenforo. Those that have donated are:conarb
> 
> TJacobs
> 
> ...


I am "James P"; user name FLSTF01    Thank you!  If you can apply some of that to a sawhorse membership, that would be great!


----------



## jar546 (Apr 20, 2016)

> I am "James P"; user name FLSTF01 Thank you! If you can apply some of that to a sawhorse membership, that would be great!


Thank you and I will


----------



## jar546 (Apr 22, 2016)

Most recent update:

conarb

TJacobs

Fatboy

steveray

Charles A (don't know username)

My250r11

FLSTF01

CCBuilding

MtnArch

John L

MtnArch ***$100 for the second time. Thank you!!!!

Wayne


----------



## MtnArch (Apr 22, 2016)

Just added some more to the fund ... c'mon, everyone - it's so close!  We can do this for Jeff - he's done so much for us over the years, can't we all give just a little more to finish off what little he's asked us to help with?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey guys,

We are $130 short of our goal and I know based on the amount of work that has been going into this that even when we meet our goal, it won't be enough.  I personally spent 12 hours today sitting in front of the computer working on this swap to Xenforo.  How about a little love here huh?  Please log onto paypal or just go to paypal ( you do not need a paypal account) and send some funds to: info@TheBuildingCodeForum.com

Some of you have really stepped up to the plate, 99.9% of you have not.  It would have been nice to get out of the house today.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 22, 2016)

I sent what I could this month Jeff.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 22, 2016)

> I sent what I could this month Jeff.


Thank you Wayne!!  Add Wayne to the list.


----------



## ICE (Apr 22, 2016)

> Hey guys,We are $130 short of our goal and I know based on the amount of work that has been going into this that even when we meet our goal, it won't be enough. I personally spent 12 hours today sitting in front of the computer working on this swap to Xenforo. How about a little love here huh? Please log onto paypal or just go to paypal ( you do not need a paypal account) and send some funds to: info@TheBuildingCodeForum.com
> 
> Some of you have really stepped up to the plate, 99.9% of you have not. It would have been nice to get out of the house today.


If it makes you feel any better, some of us went fishing today.


----------



## cda (Apr 22, 2016)

> If it makes you feel any better, some of us went fishing today.


Thanks!!!

I guess we get to clean them for you??

Fresh or salt water


----------



## MtnArch (Apr 22, 2016)

If ICE will clean them for ME I'll add another $70!

(of course, he has to deliver the cleaned fish to me too!!)

;-)


----------



## jar546 (May 2, 2016)

UPDATE:

conarb
TJacobs
Fatboy
steveray
Charles A (don't know username)
My250r11
James P (don't know username)
CCBuilding
MtnArch
John L
Mark Handler
Builder Bob

Thank you Mark Handler for your extremely generous contribution.


----------



## jar546 (May 2, 2016)

Here is the latest update:

Thanks to 11 of you, we have officially met our goal.  Actually, we have exceeded our goal.  Each of you that contributed needs to be thanked by all of the others for what you did.  We are not out of the woods yet, I will be updating our situation in another thread.

Our goal was $1,000 and we raised $1070

The bills so far come to $1,392 and we are not done yet.  Unfortunately there were some conversion problems from the vB5 upgrade we are still working on and took a lot of extra time


----------



## Builder Bob (May 2, 2016)

Slow to spread the love -- see my post #17... I know this isn't much but I sent what I could. Thanks Jeff for the hard work, dedication, and using your money to fund our fun....I just hope this donation helps (at least buy a beer or two)

Builder Bob a.k.a. a broke college parent


----------



## Wayne (May 2, 2016)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Here is the latest update:Thanks to 11 of you, we have officially met our goal.  Actually, we have exceeded our goal.  Each of you that contributed needs to be thanked by all of the others for what you did.  We are not out of the woods yet, I will be updating our situation in another thread.
> 
> Our goal was $1,000 and we raised $1070
> 
> The bills so far come to $1,392 and we are not done yet.  Unfortunately there were some conversion problems from the vB5 upgrade we are still working on and took a lot of extra time


 Don't forget me buddy.      I'll try and give some more soon.  Thanks.


----------



## jar546 (May 4, 2016)

Thank you Builder Bob for your donation!


----------

